# Alden - Shoe Squeak from Tongue, will it go away?



## Chedman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just bought a pair of Alden black shell plain toe blucher. They squeak at every step and it's 100% the leather tongue rubbing against the shoe that makes the sound.

I had them professionally shined before wearing and it started on the second time of wearing them. After a quick search, I applied some saddle soap to only the leather tongue and that eliminated it.

Third time wearing them, squeak is back, but only very slightly.

Will this eventually go away? This never had this happen to any of my other Alden's. Wondering if others have experienced this too.

It would be quite annoying to have a squeak or to have to reapply saddle soap all the time.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

I would use a conditioner cleaner to both the tongue and the inside area to remove any wax build up you might still have.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I have had this, especially with shell cordovan Alden shoes. It will pass with time and the shoe breaks in and begins to form to your foot.


----------



## Chedman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I have had this, especially with shell cordovan Alden shoes. It will pass with time and the shoe breaks in and begins to form to your foot.


Thanks for the reply. I had a 2 month battle with my other Alden shell cordovan shoes -- but now they are my most comfortable pair.


----------



## Chedman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sharpe said:


> I would use a conditioner cleaner to both the tongue and the inside area to remove any wax build up you might still have.


Thanks -- did I make it worse by adding the saddle soap? Is that the wax you are talking about?

I know you're not supposed to use saddle soap on shell cordovan, but was more of a last resort and only used a small amount on the tongue where it rubbed to get rid of the sound.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

I know AE recommends using just soft cloth and horsehair brush+color specific shell cream to take care of their shells I would assume that its the same with Aldens.

Thinking about it more it was could have been that when you had them shined they used a carnauba wax which is normal for calfskin shoes to give them a great shine but not the best thing for Shells.

I am doubtful that you have done any major damage to the shoes but it might be a good idea to swing by the shop you bought them from and pick up some of the Shell specific products they should have and polish them yourself just so you know the right products are being used on them.

The better you take care of your shells the longer they will last.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

My brown waxed aniline PTB's have more of a poofing sound that comes from the tightness of the flap on the tongue. Fortunately, it's only perceptible on carpet, and hopefully will go away more with more wear.


----------



## Chedman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

jjskywlker said:


> My brown waxed aniline PTB's have more of a poofing sound that comes from the tightness of the flap on the tongue. Fortunately, it's only perceptible on carpet, and hopefully will go away more with more wear.


Interesting, I have a poofing sound when I break in my shells due to the heal slip. Goes away in a month or two, depending how often I wear them. The double soles take a bit longer to break-in.


----------



## Duke of Welingotn (Apr 19, 2008)

My Alden had this issue for a little while, but went away after some use. If the "noise" is from the inside try using some baby powder.


----------



## Chedman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Duke of Welingotn said:


> My Alden had this issue for a little while, but went away after some use. If the "noise" is from the inside try using some baby powder.


Put that between where the leather and tongue meet?


----------

